# EBay win received damaged.



## jd56 (Apr 17, 2012)

Well I received my Astro Flite from the auction on eBay yesterday. It has damage, and I'm pissed.
First off, I explicitly asked if the lights worked and they don't. The dash came in 2 pieces. The horn button has been broken off. I never asked about the horn. The seller only posted one grainy picture in the listing so I assumed it was a base model without the horn.
The rear light does not work. The innerds (slide switch) are missing, so he lied indicating it worked. The cup is cracked and deformed but will still work.
It's all about the lights as most here know.
The rear rack spring loaded book carrier is dislodged. Should be able to fix that.
One jeweled pedal is bent.
I requested the seller contact me to discuss the miss representation of the lights and what he going to do.about the damage.
It arrived via ups ground. I should have known this $20 shipping would be inferior. Requested a $50 refund on the $142.50 purchase.
Am I nuts for asking this refund?
Do I contact eBay ? There is a protection plan on this purchase. But, haven't checked on this process or what it covers yet.
Has anybody here been in this situation?
What would be your direction here?
Is my only recourse is to leave a poor feedback?
I want to keep the bike and am not retturning the item but, am not happy about the damaged dash, rack, and pedal. And am extremely displeased with the miss representation of the item regarding the lights.

The good points are that the battery tray looks brand new. The front bezel is cracked but still has all its chrome, with some scuffs and scratches which I expected. 
The rear tailight can and lens is there. These are almost always missing.
The tank is in great condition.
The frames clear needs scraping but, that was expected. 
The seat is correct and no tears.
The fork tips are scratched up.
The chainguard has most of the teal paint missing but, the Astro Flite legend is visible.









It's a MO5 (65'). Needs new tires. And overall in good condition.

Am I expecting too much here?
Is this a lesson learned?


Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jpromo (Apr 17, 2012)

That's too bad John. It seems like this was more a misrepresentation issue, though, depending on how it was packaged, that dashboard could have broke in shipping. UPS has an automatic 100$ insurance for damages but that would only apply if the box had visible damage as they have no obligation as to how it was packaged inside by the seller. UPS rule of thumb is it must be able to be dropped 3 feet and have 150lbs or so stacked on it.

So unless the box arrived in bad disarray, this would be up to the seller to come forth and honor the issue. If he refuses, you can always open an ebay dispute but those can get long and messy so just hope he's a standup guy.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 17, 2012)

I eBay mailed.the seller this morning requesting compensation or refund of $50 for the damages. I explained that the selling point on the item was the working lights. 
He, an employee doing the posting for the owner / seller, said he understood and apologized and was told that the lights worked. 
He was to speak to the boss and agreed my refund amount seemed fair and would be possible.
We'll see.
The modified carton es damaged and took pictures, as I used to be a warehouse super back in the day.

Still a nice bike for the amount paid. I am pleased the battery tray is like New!!





Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Apr 17, 2012)

*hello*

when i ship  something i  insure  it  for    100.00 more than  what   it is  worth idf there  is any  damage  ups  can  pay it  thats why  i insure  my   things  any  the   things i ship  and being    that u insured it i think ther eis a sticker on the  box lets them know to be careful  chucksoldbikes
 coz the money is coming out there pocket


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I never ship anything UPS--when they say drop ship that's exactly what they mean--about 7ft off the back of the truck! I think PP does offer some buyer protection but I would try to work something out with the seller first. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2012)

It's sad that people that do not have a clue how to package items are doing so....


----------



## dubsey55 (Apr 17, 2012)

If I am  adding this up right,  with real  shipping  costs , ebay fees, Pay Pal fees,  etc,  the seller probably only  made mayby 50.00- 60.00  bucks on this deal.  You have to look  at both sides here.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 17, 2012)

Unless they had a UPS account and could ship really cheaply.. so cheap that UPS made room under the truck. Nah, the box doesn't look bad. How did it look ill-packaged inside?

As a seller, I've had to eat some losses and it sucks but it has happened. If the buyer is easy to deal with, it takes some of the sting out.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's how I look at...if the bidder inquires to the light function and is told all is good then the seller should be held accountable. I'm sure many aren't...you know the 50 foot rule. Once it reaches the.driveway its not their problem.
The damaged dash was disheartening to start with. The rear tailight  assy was jammed in the hole and was cracked. This is pro ably what dislodged the rear carrier underside spring. No innerds except the ground clip. This light was never tested. The headlights didnt work when batteries were installed. So I doubt they.ever worked. Nor were they tested. The contact says that he and the seller have a large 400000 sq. Ft warehouse. No other bikes were ever listed under this seller. But other items were.

Regardless of the winning bid amount, seller expenses, and shipping, it is not the worry of the winning bidder on whether he makes money.  But I the buyer expects care in packing (which it was poorly packed) by the seller. Then to misrepresent the item after inquiries are made, well that is the main issue.
Sure I got a fair price on a fair / good condition tanklight liner. Full retail can bring upwards of $250. But the parts would all have to be functioning.
I just want was told and the seller to standby it.
I still haven't heard back again on the refund request and honestly, I don't feel bad requesting it. Getting it would be nice. 
Hopefully he is a standup guy and a good review will be written.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## HARPO (Apr 17, 2012)

I use to ship bikes, but not anymore. I packed them up like they were Lalique Crystal. You could have dropped them out of a plane and there wouldn't have been any damage. However, this took 2 hours and wasn't worth my time any longer. And some bikes I had shipped to me had newspaper thrown inside , like that was supposed to actually do something. I was lucky that I never had a problem. I only deal locally now...
A friend had a bike damaged in shipment...with a tire tread across the box! Carrier said they didn't do it, so it took a while to get reimbursed through their Insurance. Why do people have to be such idiots?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 17, 2012)

The're not really idots...they just don't know what the *HE double hockey sticks* they are doing....


----------



## jd56 (Apr 19, 2012)

*What has been your damaged / mis-represented claim process experience with ebay?*



jpromo said:


> That's too bad John. It seems like this was more a misrepresentation issue, though, depending on how it was packaged, that dashboard could have broke in shipping. UPS has an automatic 100$ insurance for damages but that would only apply if the box had visible damage as they have no obligation as to how it was packaged inside by the seller. UPS rule of thumb is it must be able to be dropped 3 feet and have 150lbs or so stacked on it.
> 
> So unless the box arrived in bad disarray, this would be up to the seller to come forth and honor the issue. If he refuses, you can always open an ebay dispute but those can get long and messy so just hope he's a standup guy.




The box was damaged but, the damage to the bike had to be previous and the seller was not forth coming with that info. As i recalled, I assumed the missing horn switch in the poor listing pic was due to not being equiped with this option.  I have sent the seller emails and received one response and he seemed (an employee) to think the refund would be accepted. This also involves incorrect product information that I was answered to before the bidding process started...mis-representation. if I had known the lights were inoperative and damaged /  Switch damaged / and additional damage to the rack, bezel, I would have elected to not bid. I will ask for more pictures and additional item descriptions from here on out.

I have sent 2 follow up emails and no responses yet.

How long should I wait for the sellers response before I contact ebay for assistance?
Should I threaten the seller with a bad rating and the lengthy process he will soon be involved in on the claim?

What is your experiences been with this ebay claim process?

Thanks
JD


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry that this has happened to you. There's a time limit of X number of days that eBay imposes before they'll accept complaints....this is to allow for the two parties to try to work something out. You can try reporting the incidence and if it's too soon then you'll see a message from ebay telling you so.

This is pretty clear cut:

You asked specific condition questions BEFORE bidding 
They answered inaccurately (fargin lying iceholes)

If the seller is an outright crook then he's relying on the "damaged in transit" defense but that won't fly if he didn't pack it well....and if the box doesn't show obvious external damage then the bike must've had existing damage.

At this point you may be best served speaking with the boss directly, the employee is only acting as a buffer...and who's to say he wasn't the one who boxed it up? Punk kid probably busted it himself and is now trying to cover his buttocks.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 19, 2012)

Should I threaten the seller with a bad rating and the lengthy process he will soon be involved in on the claim?


If you do that eBay can suspend you account for feedback manipulation. Just open a case and I'm sure you will hear from the seller ASAP.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 19, 2012)

The seller is a standup guy and refunded.some money for the.damage.
He'll get a good rating from me.
It's all good.

Anybody have a ladies Spaceliner two knobed dash?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bicyclebones (Apr 19, 2012)

*I have an NOS replacement for that broken console part*

Contact me at 620.795.2277 or sales@bicyclebones.com


----------



## bicyclebones (Apr 19, 2012)

*Mine is a single knob dash*

Sorry my is a single knob dash


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 19, 2012)

jd56 said:


> The seller is a standup guy and refunded.some money for the.damage.
> He'll get a good rating from me.
> It's all good.
> 
> ...




Glad you got that settled. Still waiting for the tank that I bought off ePay to arrive and will let you know if I decide to let it go.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 20, 2012)

My dash is also a single knob. Dangit John, if it wasn't for bad luck you'd have none at all!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 21, 2012)

bicyclebones said:


> Sorry my is a single knob dash




Single knob dash? how much? Pics?


----------



## jd56 (Apr 22, 2012)

*selling the Astro Flite.*

So because I have two of these ladies Astro Flites, I'm letting this new purchased one go. I got what I needed from it to complete my wifes Astro
The dash is damaged, the battery tray has been robbed and the rear tailight as well.
Needs a major cleaning, tires and probably tubes.
Not perfect but if your interested then let me know. 

I've listed on my local CL. 
Cabe members get a better deal. Buyer must consider freight costs to the lower 48. PM me if interested and what to know the member price.
This will be coming to the the Eden show with me on May 12


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 23, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Well I received my Astro Flite from the auction on eBay yesterday. It has damage, and I'm pissed.
> The chainguard has most of the teal paint missing but, the Astro Flite legend is visible.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 25, 2012)

*This is bicyclebones item*

eBay 370607360697 





A dremel tool, sign/graphics shop and some creativity...


----------



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Sold the bike last night*

I was able to sell the bike to a nice gentlement that wanted it for his girlfriend's bithday next month.
I spent some time cleaning the bike and found the original tires, rims, fenders were in better shape than mine othe mens and ladies Astros.
But, I was nice and only snatched the battery tray and the rear tailight assy.
He was tickled to death to get it and can't wait to lube it and give to her.

So all went better than I hoped. 
And yes Dave, I told my wife about the bike. 30 years of marriage for a reason, no secrets...at least not for long. 

I only jest that ...."shhhh here she comes"....and that she doesn't approve. She is a wonderful lady and am blessed that she condones my few vices. Other than bringing the shop into the living room....there are limits that I try not to cross.
Honey, I love ya.....but, she already knows that.


----------



## tonylumps (Apr 26, 2012)

I have 2 spaceliners for sale. I listed as pick-up only. If they are shipped and get damaged How do you replace it. And if I say Good condition Buyer says Fair condition What now. Come and look at the bike because it is 50 years old. If you like you buy. It is not like selling a Bike that is 2 years old.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2012)

tonylumps said:


> I have 2 spaceliners for sale. I listed as pick-up only. If they are shipped and get damaged How do you replace it. And if I say Good condition Buyer says Fair condition What now. Come and look at the bike because it is 50 years old. If you like you buy. It is not like selling a Bike that is 2 years old.




I understand your mindset. especially the two you're selling. They are awesome specimens. 
Good luck on your sale of them as a pair. I wish I had the cash to flip for those.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2012)

Pretty sure ebay's buyer protection would have covered this,  I had to use it once and I was amazed at how quick they were to refund my money.


----------

